# لكل مستعمل مستركام



## yassine-maroc (21 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
before:[BIMG]http://www.moldplus.com/door-before-drafting.jpg[/BIMG] 
after:[BIMG]http://www.moldplus.com/door-after-drafting.jpg[/BIMG]
Moldplus for [BIMG]http://www.moldplus.com/MClogo-black-red-large.jpg[/BIMG] 
Model-makers, mold-makers, pattern-making, aerospace industry, and anyone involved in surface or Solid modeling, Moldplus is the solution
More enhancements! Increased productivity! Electrode Maker has even more powerful tools to create electrodes that are optimal for manufacturing. Several powerful new tools for trimming and un-trimming that allow for surface fills between independent surfaces and a trim editor that allows for manipulation of the trimmed surface boundaries. 

In addition to the tools offered in the Moldplus Standard product, the following tools are available:

Electrode Maker
- Improved interface to select geometry and create electrodes 
- Preview selected stock before inserting electrode 
- Create chamfers on stock at any desired corner 
- Multi-step electrode extensions in 1 click (tangential, draft, junction plane and angle and fillet) to build strong machine-able electrodes for single or multiple geometry selections 
- Copy and XForm created electrodes to new locations to optimize electrode creation 
- Create output file with machining data for electrode machine
[BIMG]http://www.moldplus.com/electrode%20with%20part.gif[/BIMG]


----------



## ابراهيم الشازلى (27 فبراير 2008)

اريد الحصول على برنامج cnc اوشرح لكراك master cam وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## abo_slaim (28 فبراير 2008)

حبيبي ابراهيم
تحية طيبة 
اي اصدار برنامج Mastercam اللي عندك


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------

